# Do we need to start a new club?



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Instead of Pheasants Forever or Ducks Unlimited, may Foxes Forever and Yotes Unlimited.

I first started hunting predators because I thought they were eating too many pheasants and ducks. Now I've got to the point that I would rather hunt predators. So I hope the pheasant and duck numbers stay high enough so those predators have plenty to eat.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah is there a club about hunting predators? I have only been hunting them 3 years but it would be cool if there was an organization for it.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Where would we spend the money we raise at the banquet? Its not like they need any help with habitat or breeding grounds. Maybe we spend the cash on some youth hunts. Get some famous sportsman to join in like Bret Favre, Karl Malone, aaron Tippin. WACKY *** -Wild American Coyote Kids and Youth Association.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Yotes Unlimated,

Does have a nice ring to it!

Maybe you could get the Nuge to sign on. He could do the "Kill it and Grill it" seminars. Dick Chaney could handle all the press work. :idiot: Varmit Al could be the president.

:bowdown:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

In ND we have the ND fur hunters and trappers assocaition that has rendevous and youth trap give aways and such its a great organization to be a part of just signing up myself this week


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad

How do you sign up for it and how much is it?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brad T. glad to hear that we are getting another member, were you in Bismarck at the Winter Rendezvous last weekend.

I am the District 1 Director, thanks for the kind words!

Our web site is http://www.ndfhta.com

I encourage all fur hunters to take a look, I have just posted our newsletters on the site if you want some reading about the organization!

Memberships vary depending on age and if you want to get the Trapper and Preditor Caller magazine as part of your membership. The basic single or family, one year membership with the magazine (10 issues) is $20.00, the magazine by itself through the publisher is $18.00.

The membership info is on the web site, feel free to email me if you have any questions.

Pat Brenden


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks I wil look at that today.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Here's one! http://www.varminthunter.org/

been going since 1991 and they produce a nice magazine with all kinds of info!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Predator hunting clubs have been around longer then some of you are alive. 
The first predator hunting club in the U.S was the Texas Wildlife Callers back sometime in the early 50s. 
The next club to form was the Arizona Varmint Callers Asso. in 1957 and then in 1959 the California Varmint Callers Asso. 
Since predator hunting has become so popular in the last few years, clubs have formed all over the country. In states like Pennsylvania, New York, Kentucky, Indiana, Idaho and a few others.
The idea of a National type predator hunting club has been talked about by some big names in this sport, so don't be suprised if it happens.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

actually, if you check with trapper and predator caller, they put out a predator guide the last 2 years... there is a place that is coyote club that they advertise based out of florida.

DON'T JOIN THIS GROUP!! I SENT IN MY MEMBERSHIP BACK IN FEBURARY AND STILL HAVE RECIEVED NOTHING FROM THEM AS FAR AS MEMBERSHIP NOTIFICATION, BUT THE CHECK HAS CLEARED THE BANK 2 WEEKS AFTER IT WAS WRITTEN.

i have tried to contact them by e-mail and regular mail and still get NO REPLIES...

each state does have furharverster organizations, but most are focused on trapping more than hunting, although there are a lot of hunters as members. if you need addresses of contacts, put in a post. i would be glad to help locat contact people for you. we need all the help we can get to fight the anti's... too many of them out there.

cya


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

cya_coyote, how could you trust a National coyote hunting club based out of Florida? That should have given you the hint right there. 
Maybe TPC magazine needs to know more about this club before they put it back in there magazine. I checked out the advertising and don't want to play. 
Many states now have predator hunting clubs, The Hunt masters forum has a list of clubs across the country, this forum should also start one. Many people are interested in joining a coyote or predator hunting club, it's a good thing to do for more reasons then just hunting.


----------

